# Canadian citizenship test | Could i pass the test?



## lewis

I have practiced free citizenship test questions online, but those are very easy to answer, i thought the actual citizenship test is little difficult. I do not want to buy sample questions from paid services. Please look at below sample questions:

1) What is a polling station?

Campaign offices for candidates
Place where you vote
Member of Parliament's constituency
Place where the number of votes are counted


2) What is a major river in Quebec?

Fraser River
Hudson Bay River
Amazon River
St. Lawrence River

3) Which Great Lake does NOT locate between Canada and United States?

Lake Michigan
Lake Huron
Lake Ontario
Lake Erie

4) Where is Canada's largest naval base located?

Charlottetown
Victoria
Halifax
Fredericton

5) Who is the leader of the Official Opposition Party of Ontario?

Elizabeth Dowdeswell
Stephen Harper
Jim Wilson
Kathleen Wynne

source: http://www.thecanadiantest.com


Are these type of questions will help me to pass the test? please advice me on this, should i buy questions or not?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Spudd

My husband just used the ones provided by the government for self-testing:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/resources/publications/discover/questions.asp

I also found this one at the Richmond public library:
http://www.yourlibrary.ca/citizenship/

I would not pay for questions.


----------



## OhGreatGuru

Ordinarily when you apply for citizenship you are provided with pamphlets (and I guess now web site references) that have most of the answers you will need.


----------



## carverman

lewis said:


> I have practiced free citizenship test questions online, but those are very easy to answer, i thought the actual citizenship test is little difficult. I do not want to buy sample questions from paid services. Please look at below sample questions:
> 
> please advice me on this, should i buy questions or not?
> 
> thanks in advance.


If you have to pay for the answers, that is the same as cheating on a test. 

Study the pamphlets given to you.

If you don't understand the questions, perhaps you are not ready to take the test.


----------



## nathan79

I wouldn't use those sample questions.

#3 question is wrong since all of the Lakes border between US and Canada. However, Lake Ontario is the only one that doesn't border the state of Michigan.

#5 - Almost no one outside of Ontario would know that.


----------



## sags

Lake Michigan is located entirely within the US.


----------



## carverman

Canada Day is coming up next week.

Ok, we will start our own citizen readiness test and..perhaps whether you still remember anything your teachers taught you in school?

*1.* What is the background (history) for our national anthem " Oh Canada! "?
b)and what was the original French version called?
c) who was the author of the French version?

*2.* When was the Confederation conference held?
b) where was it held?
c) who was the first prime minister of Canada?
d) what was the National Dream?
e) Who wrote the book on it? 

*3.* What year was the Charter of Rights and Freedoms first drafted up? 
b) who was the Prime Minister at the time?
c) which reigning Monarch gave it Royal Ascent by signing it?
d) where is the original kept?
e) what city and what province?

*4*. Who was the first French explorer of Canada, what part did he explore? and in who's name did he claim the land?

*5*. What First Nation's (Indian villages) encampments, named Hochelaga and Stadacona were renamed to that we know today?

*6.*Which famous canyon is named after a famous explorer in BC?

*7.* Who was the first explorer searching for the Northwest Passage?
b) bonus: Who was the singer/songwriter that wrote song by the same name that perished in an Air Canada DC9 fire in the US?

*8*. Who was Canada's WWII wartime Prime Minister?

*9. *Which Prime Ministers fought over Canada's National flag? (the great flag debate)
b) What year was that?
c) what was the flag that was used before the present flag was chosen?
c What does the symbols on our flag represent?
d) What is the meaning of the phrase "A Mari Usque Ad Mare " and how does it apply to Canada? 

*10*. How old will Canada as a nation be on July 1, 2015?
b) What year will Canada be celebrating it's 150th birthday?
c) Who will be the Prime Minister celebrating that 150th? (trick question)

*11.* Who killed the Avro Arrow?

*12.* How many islands are in the Thousand Islands on the St; Lawrence River that separates Canada from the US?
b) when was the St. Lawrence Seaway built?
c) Who was the President of the US and Prime Minister of Canada when it was built? 


Ok, at least the first three questions are the first three things as a Canadian citizen that you should know ( or already know.)
That will do for starters, some more questions will be coming in the next update,.

Warning for those that think they got it "aced'..the questions could be trickier.
(samples: the Battles of 1812, the border dispute between the US and Canada and the popular slogan back then) 

Of course, I *could* provide the answers if you get stuck..for a price of course...but try to struggle with the quiz on your own :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101

^ Ah, shouldn't the answers be multiple-choice instead of a-la-Carverman's multiple-choice questions-style? Or should we write an essay instead, prof? :biggrin:


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Ah, shouldn't the answers be multiple-choice instead of a-la-Carverman's multiple-choice questions-style? Or should we write an essay instead, prof? :biggrin:


Nooooo! Why should I make it easy for yas? Either yas know the answers or ya don't.:biggrin:

someone once said.. "if it was hard to write, it should be hard to learn"...or something to that effect.

Ok, I'm not expecting A+ on this test. But if you CMFers don't get at least 60% of the answers correct (that's a grade school passing grade), then shame on yas!:biggrin:


----------



## Mechanic

Just wait till you turn 55


----------



## Eclectic12

sags said:


> nathan79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use those sample questions.
> 
> #3 question is wrong since all of the Lakes border between US and Canada. However, Lake Ontario is the only one that doesn't border the state of Michigan...
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Michigan is located entirely within the US.
Click to expand...

+1 ... the rest have a US side and a Canadian side.


Cheers


----------



## nathan79

Eclectic12 said:


> +1 ... the rest have a US side and a Canadian side.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Well, I guess that is true, but technically it's connected to Lake Huron which always confused me.

The question should be phrased "Which of the Great Lakes is located entirely within the US?"


----------



## carverman

carverman said:


> Ok, I'm not expecting A+ on this test. But if you CMFers don't get at least 60% of the answers correct (that's a grade school passing grade), then I'm wasting my
> time here.
> 
> I made the questions easy. Don't let me add the hard ones... and you can even wear your niqabs if you don't want to be identified. :biggrin:
> 
> No takers? so far?..nobody wants to learn any history I guess..if it's not there at your fingertips on your smart phones, you are not interested in finding out the
> answers...
> 
> Why is it that I feel like the teacher on Charlie Brown..with that trombone...wah-wah-wah..wha-whawa wah sound..:dejection:


----------



## Beaver101

^


> Why is it that I feel like the teacher on Charlie Brown..with that trombone...wah-wah-wah..wha-whawa wah sound..


 ... do you really want to know? :biggrin:


----------



## sags

nathan79 said:


> Well, I guess that is true, but technically it's connected to Lake Huron which always confused me.
> 
> The question should be phrased "Which of the Great Lakes is located entirely within the US?"


Tis true........

I believe the Mackinac Bridge connects upper and lower Michigan in the straits between Lake Huron and Lakes Michigan and Superior.

The Mackinac Bridge is the fifth longest suspension bridge in the world and sways when it is windy.

At night is the best time to see it.........all lit up.

On the upper Michigan peninsula side, it is quite beautiful.......a lot of forests and lakes.

St. Ignace located at the upper base of the bridge is quite a nice place to visit.

There is/was a pizza place there, with a room upstairs that showed a slide show on the history of the bridge.

They had about 10 people making your pizza to order, gave out a number and called on the PA system.

Best pizza I have ever had, but it was very busy in the summer months.

The main street was closed to traffic, had lots of little shops and interesting sights.

On the lower side of the bridge, there is a canal that runs out to the Great Lakes.

Hotels line the canal and it is an opportunity to sit and watch the big yachts sailing past......out into the lakes.

The first time I went through that area, I was shocked to see that all of Michigan didn't look anything like Detroit.


----------



## sags

I wonder how many Canadians have ever crossed Canada coast to coast, other than in an airplane.

It would be a nice "gift" to all retirees to get an unlimited rail pass along with the OAS benefit.

My grandfather had a lifetime pass after he retired from CP and my uncle still has one from CP that he retired with.

He has only used it for a couple of short trips. I doubt they give those out anymore.


----------



## carverman

Well no takers on my quiz/I guess you all must have skipped Canadian History/Geography class? 

How can people ask you for financial investing advice when yas don't even know your own history?

It's bad enough that the Americans don't know any Canadian History..but I would have thought I would have seen a hundred hands in the
air.. }oh!.oh!..I know the answer. 

*Ok Bonus question here:* what does 96degrees-48 minutes-35seconds signify when it comes to NA geography?
and
b)specifically... how does it apply to Canada
and
c) and how is this song from the Tragically Hip related?

PS: "Gord Downie..please whack these sleepy heads with the pointer..."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCFo0a8V-Ag


----------



## Beaver101

^ Quickie on "Bonus" question ... 

1. Center of Canada, somewhere in Manitoba.
2. Location is called the Landmark
3. The Meridian song pinpoints above location. .... Tragically Hip band is all Canadian but not my genre 

PS: Earlier multi-? list ain't no quiz, but an exam ... naturalized members should be able to answer most ... especially trick question 10. :biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie

section (1) is a quirky trio of questions, because it's so little known that, as recently as 135 years ago, "canada" & "canadians" meant strictly quebec & strictly the original french-speaking settlers of quebec, aka lower canada.

tous les autres - everybody else anywhere else in the vast sparsely populated nation that had cobbled itself together as canada in 1867 - were taught to sing God Save the King. Although queen Victoria had such a long reign throughout most of the 19th century that most confederation-era non-quebecers would have grown up with God Save the Queen.

ô Canada! with the french circonflex accent on the "O," was composed by quebecer Calixa laVallée to lyrics by Adolphe Basile Routhier for the ultra-french-patriotic festival of st jean baptiste on 24 june, 1880.

in a complicated history, O Canada! minus the circonflex slowly made its way into english & into the ROC. It was not named the national anthem until the late prime minister Lester Pearson rushed O Canada! into official existence in april 1967, just barely in time to baptize montreal's unforgettable world's fair of that year, Expo 67.

by that late date, the original meaning of "canadiens" to signify patriotic french-speaking settlers only had long since vanished. Perhaps, today, only the Habs still carry forth the spirit?


----------



## carverman

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Quickie on "Bonus" question ...
> 
> 1. Center of Canada, somewhere in Manitoba.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, good for you ... it goes approximately through Brandon MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Location is called the Landmark
> 3. The Meridian song pinpoints above location. .... Tragically Hip band is all Canadian but not my genre
Click to expand...

Beav; I wasn't asking if the Tragically Hip was the genre of the music, you listen to..it was just a clue to the 100th meridian, or what is
know as the geographical centre of Canada/North America. 

Now as a bonus 1 question: Where exactly is the Prime Meridian?

Bonus 2; What is the geographical area called where all Canadian rivers flow towards the Arctic Ocean?
Part b: What is the geographical area in Canada called where all rivers flow into the Pacific Ocean?

Bonus 3; Where (which provinces) is the Reversing falls and the Tidal Bore located?
3b) Which province is the place called "Hell's Gate" located?

Bonus 4: What is was the Act that was formed the basis of Canada becoming a Dominion in 1867.

Bonus 5: What is Hwy 401 in Ontario memorialised as and who is it named after?
5b Name where there is a similiar named airport
5c; Name where there is a similiar named bridge


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> I wonder how many Canadians have ever crossed Canada coast to coast, other than in an airplane.
> 
> It would be a nice "gift" to all retirees to get an unlimited rail pass along with the OAS benefit.
> 
> My grandfather had a lifetime pass after he retired from CP and my uncle still has one from CP that he retired with.
> 
> He has only used it for a couple of short trips. I doubt they give those out anymore.


I have. But not in the same years of course. The only places I haven't been to is the Yukon and the NWT and Vancouver Island.
In 1967, I travelled by train from Ottawa to Vancouver. It was a three and a half day trip, but I enjoyed seeing the Rockies in the scenic
dome car..spectacular scenery..especially at night with the moon shining bright and seeing the moose down below in the swamplands
below the train tracks on the mountain side.

I rented a car and did Cape Breton, NS, NB, and the Gaspe in Quebec. Quebec City, Trois Rivieres, Montreal several times, the Eastern townships of Quebec,
Shawinigan, Too many towns in Cities in Ontario to mention, Lived in several places.. travelled out west in a camper trailer in the 70s, all the way on Hwy 1 to Vancouver. Travelled with my youngest brother in Peace River, over the Peace and into the Rockies ending up in Jasper and Banff...could go on but it reminds me of a song by Hank Snow.. "Ive been everywhere" in Canada.... except where noted.


----------



## carverman

humble_pie said:


> section (1) is a quirky trio of questions, because it's so little known that, as recently as 135 years ago, "canada" & "canadians" meant strictly quebec & strictly the original french-speaking settlers of quebec, aka lower canada.


yes Ontario was known as Upper Canada and Quebec as "lower Canada"...more to do with the way the mighty St. Lawrence flows out to the sea.



> tous les autres - everybody else anywhere else in the vast sparsely populated nation that had cobbled itself together as canada in 1867 - were taught to sing God Save the King. Although queen Victoria had such a long reign throughout most of the 19th century that most confederation-era non-quebecers would have grown up with God Save the Queen.





> ô Canada! with the french circonflex accent on the "O," was composed by quebecer Calixa laVallée to lyrics by Adolphe Basile Routhier for the ultra-french-patriotic festival of st jean baptiste on 24 june, 1880.


also now known as Fete Nationale. 

Yes, Calixa LaVallee was the author I was looking for.




> in a complicated history, O Canada! minus the circonflex slowly made its way into english & into the ROC. It was not named the national anthem until the late prime minister Lester Pearson rushed O Canada! into official existence in april 1967, just barely in time to baptize montreal's unforgettable world's fair of that year, Expo 67.


I remember singing "The Maple Leaf Forever" in grade school in the 50s. It was written by Alexander Muir in 1867. 



> It has been asserted that Muir's words, however, while certainly pro-British, were not anti-French, and he revised the lyrics of the first verse from "Here may it wave, our boast, our pride, and join in love together / The Thistle, Shamrock, Rose entwine" to "/ The Lily, Thistle, Shamrock, Rose, the Maple Leaf forever"; adding "Lily", a French symbol, to the list. According to other accounts, this was actually the original wording. Muir was attempting to express that under the Union Flag the British and French were united as Canadians.[2]
> 
> "The Maple Leaf Forever" is also the authorized regimental march of The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada and The Royal Westminster Regiment.[4]
> 
> *The song makes reference to James Wolfe capturing Quebec in 1759 during the Seven Years' War *and the Battle of Queenston Heights and Battle of Lundy's Lane during the War of 1812.


It's a very patriotic inspiring song..but because of the English "conquest' by Gen. Wolfe, it has been dropped over the years as a song to be sung at official events, although some regiments still play it.


----------



## Eclectic12

sags said:


> I wonder how many Canadians have ever crossed Canada coast to coast, other than in an airplane.


No idea overall ... but our family of five hit everything from Vancouver to PEI, except Newfoundland/Labrador as well as the Territories four times that I can recall. I'd have to check with my siblings as I know one of them has hit Newfoundland/Labrador as an adult.

My parents also pulled the same seventeen foot house trailer down to Florida six times.




sags said:


> It would be a nice "gift" to all retirees to get an unlimited rail pass along with the OAS benefit.


It might help the dying passenger train traffic.



sags said:


> My grandfather had a lifetime pass after he retired from CP and my uncle still has one from CP that he retired with.
> He has only used it for a couple of short trips. I doubt they give those out anymore.


I'd have to check if it was CP or CN but I met about a sixty seven year old last summer who has the same rail pass, now that he's retired ... which also covers his family. It would seem the tradition is still going.




carverman said:


> Well no takers on my quiz/I guess you all must have skipped Canadian History/Geography class?
> How can people ask you for financial investing advice when yas don't even know your own history?


 ... and give away the answers to the new people to the thread? :biggrin:


Bonus Questions:

1) How many oceans does Canada touch?

2) How many countries?

3) How many time zones are in Canada?

4) Has a Canadian served as British PM?

5) What Canadian invented the Java programming language? When?

6) What Canadian lake was used to test a prototype aircraft carrier made out of pykrete (a mixture of wood pulp and ice) for use against German U-boats in WW 2?

7) When was the rotary snowplow for railroads invented? What was the profession of the inventor?

8) Who invented the pager and when?




Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12

nathan79 said:


> Well, I guess that is true, but technically it's connected to Lake Huron which always confused me.


Why would it confuse you?

The border line on the map clearly goes through a different lake (i.e. Lake Huron).
Would you argue the Ottawa River lies between the US and Canada because it connects to the St. Lawrence River, which does border on the US?




nathan79 said:


> The question should be phrased "Which of the Great Lakes is located entirely within the US?"


Between means sides ... which Lake Michigan does not have a Canadian side to me.

If you prefer this phrasing, that's okay too.




sags said:


> I believe the Mackinac Bridge connects upper and lower Michigan in the straits between Lake Huron and Lakes Michigan and Superior.


It looks from Google maps that this is the "Straits of Mackinac" ... though without a more detailed map, it looks more like Lake Huron only.

IAC, the border is drawn a distance into Lake Huron.



Cheers


Cheers


----------



## humble_pie

speaking of the battle of the plains of abraham, here are a couple questions juste pour toi, carverman

- in what language was the concordat - the agreement that would herald the downfall of New France - negotiated, concluded & written? 

- where is that agreement currently lodged?

one should keep in mind that generals Wolfe & Montcalm were both killed in the course of the battle, so others had to settle the peace.


----------



## RCB

Sadly, without multiple choice answers, I would fail. I think I'm safe though, as some of my genes go back about 10,000 years here.

I wish I could say I've been from coast to coast to coast, but I haven't. I have been from just inside Quebec's western border to Vancouver and the sunshine coast. I've lived in four places in northern Ontario, two in southern Ontario including Toronto, the Fraser Valley and suburban Vancouver. I swear the highway through northern Ontario would reach the moon.

I DO know where Hell's Gate is, and if you're near the Mackinaw Bridge, you definitely need to take the ferry to Mackinaw Island. No cars allowed, and some of the best fudge in the world.

Looking forward to visiting the east, and the north. There are some walking tours (esp. Viking Trail) that I want to do in Newfoundland before I'm too old. Definitely want to hit Gros Morne national park.


----------



## nathan79

I could probably guess about half of the questions right, but I'm only sure of about 40% of the answers.

I'm sure I learned all of this at one time but I don't have a good memory for trivia. I guess an appearance on Jeopardy isn't in my future.


----------



## carverman

humble_pie said:


> speaking of the battle of the plains of abraham, here are a couple questions juste pour toi, carverman
> 
> - in what language was the concordat - the agreement that would herald the downfall of New France - negotiated, concluded & written?


Tough one to find on the internet, but perhaps I didn't look at the right documents.
The Treaty of Paris..I would think where France gave up her terrorities known as New France.

Britain, France and Spain did the negotiations. 

I would think it would have been written in French, which was the official language of the day..but 'concordat' sounds more like latin. 



> In contrast, Canada had been a drain on the French treasury. The loss of Canada, while lamentable to French officials, made sense from a mercantile perspective.
> 
> The diplomats completed their negotiations and signed the preliminary Treaty of Paris on November 3, 1762. Spanish and French negotiators also signed the Treaty of San Ildefonso at the same time, which confirmed the cession of French Louisiana to Spain.


https://history.state.gov/milestones/1750-1775/treaty-of-paris



> - where is that agreement currently lodged?


I searched but could't find the location..sorry.



> one should keep in mind that generals Wolfe & Montcalm were both killed in the course of the battle, so others had to settle the peace.


Yes, of course, and they did...the battle was a decisive victory for Britain even though Wolfe died first on the battlefield. 



> While this allowed Montcalm’s army to escape, *Montcalm himself was wounded during the retreat and died the next morning in Québec.* Townshend’s decision to entrench the British position instead of aggressively pursuing the French army had significant consequences; the French marched that night and bypassed their enemy on the way to Pointe-aux-Trembles, leaving only a small force in the town. *The British laid siege to Québec, and on 18 September, the French commander signed the Articles of Capitulation and turned the city over to the British.*
> However, the war for New France would continue.


It was a see-saw 7 years war. 

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/battle-of-the-plains-of-abraham/


----------



## CalgaryPotato

Call me crazy but I don't get how being able to answer random Canadian trivia questions makes you more or less suitable to be a citizen of the country. Was someone trying to think of a method, and they happened to be watching Jeopardy at the time?

Too bad they weren't watching Whose Line is it Anyway?, allowing only citizens with a good sense of humor is probably more practical.


----------



## Eclectic12

^^^^

I'm not sure how many of questions being posed here are all that much in line with what's asked in the Citizenship test. 
Case in point ... having long since been done with high school/university when I learned of the pykrete prototype, I would failed. :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## GreenAvenue

Study *the book*. I did the test 2 months ago, 100%, all of the questions came right out of the book, so study the book, good luck !!


----------



## Beaver101

CalgaryPotato said:


> Call me crazy but I don't get how being able to answer random Canadian trivia questions makes you more or less suitable to be a citizen of the country. Was someone trying to think of a method, and they happened to be watching Jeopardy at the time?
> 
> *Too bad they weren't watching Whose Line is it Anyway?, allowing only citizens with a good sense of humor is probably more practical*.


 ... +100% :encouragement: ... love WLILITA ... miss Colin, Ryan and Wayne and others... abunch of comedians! :biggrin:


----------



## sags

Canadian history is so blah..........compared to the Yanks.

They have Custer's Last Stand......the Gettsyburg Address.......the Boston Tea Party........Sarah Palin.

What have we got.........Hudson Bay blankets and Laura Secord ambling through the woods...........nothing compared to the midnight ride of Paul Revere though.

Pierre Berton did help our history come alive a little with his books on the Klondike, but I don't remember that he was on the school reading list.........too bad.

The voyageurs just didn't seem that cool to us school kids. Not like Billy the Kid cool anyways.


----------



## carverman

Eclectic12 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I'm not sure how many of questions being posed here are all that much in line with what's asked in the Citizenship test.
> Case in point ... having long since been done with high school/university when I learned of the pykrete prototype, I would failed. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you never know what Canadian trivia they will ask on a citizenship test. 

After all if one wants to live here, they should know more about Canada, than where's the nearest Service Ontario office (OhiP.Driver's licence) and welfare office...

Pykrete..Yes that was an interesting discovery by Geoffry Pike to float aircraft from NA to Britain to get around the German U-Boat sinkings.
There was a lake in Alta..


> The decision was made to build a large-scale model at Jasper National Park in Canada to examine insulation and refrigeration techniques, and to see how pykrete would stand up to artillery and explosives. *Large ice blocks were constructed at Lake Louise, Alberta, and a small prototype was constructed at Patricia Lake, Alberta,* measuring only 60 by 30 feet (18 metres by 9 metres), weighing 1,000 tons and kept frozen by a one-horsepower motor


As they say..necessity (in wartime) is the mother of invention...wasn't there a rock group by the same name?


----------



## carverman

sags said:


> Canadian history is so blah..........compared to the Yanks.
> 
> They have Custer's Last Stand......the Gettsyburg Address.......the Boston Tea Party........Sarah Palin.
> 
> What have we got.........Hudson Bay blankets and Laura Secord ambling through the woods...........nothing compared to the midnight ride of Paul Revere though.
> 
> Pierre Berton did help our history come alive a little..........with his books on the Klondike and such, but I don't remember that he was on the school reading list.........too bad.


What about his book on building the east to west railroad...CPR..The National Dream? That wasn't boring..the last spike was driven at Craigellache (sp?) in BC.

Then there was the Metis rebellion..Lous Riel...and his rebels..

Louis Riel was branded a traitor to Canada – but he was no traitor. He was a patriot who stood up for his people and his beliefs. He was also a victim of prevailing prejudices of his time.



> In November of 1869 Riel, as a leader of the Métis people and the territory of Red River, spearheaded the writing of a List of Rights preceding the entry of Manitoba into confederation. These rights were not the musings of a revolutionary – but rather that of a democrat. Understand that at the time the French-speakers (as they were called) and the French-speaking Métis were very much in the majority in the Territory.
> In a trial which lasted two weeks Riel was found guilty. His lawyers appealed of course but to no avail. Riel’s fate was sealed.
> 
> November 16, 1885 at around 8:30 AM. Louis was led to the gallows – the trap door snapped open – and Riel was into the history books.


Today he might have been branded a hero instead of traitor and sentenced to a few years behind bars, then let out with good behaviour, all the while he would be writing a book, and perhaps suing the gov't for trampling on his rights.



> There was a time in this fair land when the railroad did not run
> When the wild majestic mountains stood alone against the sun
> Long before the white man and long before the wheel
> When the green dark forest was too silent to be real





> But time has no beginnings and hist'ry has no bounds
> As to this verdant country they came from all around
> They sailed upon her waterways and they walked the forests tall
> And they built the mines the mills and the factories for the good of us


 How times have changed..and history has no bounds.


----------

